# Ruger LCR



## WalleyeRon (Oct 24, 2006)

I understand the new Ruger LCR (Lightweight Compact Revolver) was supposed to start shipping in March. Any body seen any yet?? I am excited to see this.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I've been trying to find one to handle too. The local shop has a bunch on order, but they haven't even given him a guess as to when they will actually show up.


----------

